# Decorating for 'Once Upon A Time'



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

One upon a time makes me think of a really elegant party. Cool goblets i've heard you can get from dollar tree. Some kind of bright green or bright red punch. A candy dish with the traditional dry ice fog. Old looking candlesticks with webs, crows, tons of pumpkins. I like the black cardboard and red glitter eyes. you could make a lot of cardboard things like bats and have them hang from the ceiling w/ fishing line.


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

if your thinkin of just a once apon a time 
do you want it to be like a reg story book theme type thing
or like scary once upon a time???


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

I was hoping to combine the two, so I'm dressing up as a regular storybook character, but wanting to do halloween type decorations. I had another thought this morning about creepy old looking books on the table maybe. And a ghost / rat drawn pumpkin carriage as a center piece? How does that sound? 

xx


----------



## Runnin' on Island Time (Oct 20, 2006)

I think last year someone did a "Dead Fairy Tale" theme. Maybe you can look thru some of those posts. I know there were lots of great ideas posted.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Are you having the party at a friends house, or are you renting out a hall?


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheers heaps for pointing me in the right direction Runnin' on Island Time. And a big thanks to DearTed for his awesome ideas from this theme last year, previous threads and pict's.


A friend has kindly agreed to host the party, and it will be mostly outside, ppl will really only be going inside to use the bathroom.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Have you checked out Target? They have some elegant looking paper plates...if there is such a thing. lol As well as some other really nice looking decorations.

Try changing out your light bulbs with colored lights...big effect for almost no money. Red will put off the best light but still give a creepier atmosphere.

In the yard you could do a "melted witch". Lay down a cheapy plastic cape & witch hat on the ground along with a broom and spot light it. You can get yard light stakes for the ground for pretty cheap at Menards. You could also have other pieces that lean towards classic story book characters scattering the lawn...a glass slipper, wicker basket. I think you get the idea.

Their are some really cool ideas for spell books & potion bottles. Those might be some neat ideas for table tops. Or even a childrens book of classic fairytales on a stand with a crystal ball?

IDK...am I way off base??


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooo! The glass slipper, and crystal ball sound awesome, and the storybook too. Will see what i can do about the witch, i'm sure ive got plenty of witches hats lying around, will try find a cape.

Have already brought plastic black table cloth, bright orange plastic plates and cups and black cocktain napkins. Not sure that our (Aussie) taget does plastic plates (and we dont have Menards, but I'll have a look in Bunnings for lights and bulbs and such).

Sounds lovely!


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheers for all of your wonderful ideas.

Have started on (and prehaps finished) a Witches Kitchen... these will probly be the only creative props I have for this party... ah well.

Here they are!


----------

